

What is the link for "non-hacker related news" ? - Allocator2008

Can't recall off hand what the new forum url is for "non-hacker" related stuff? I just wrote an article on my blog against proposition 8, http://blogkinnetic.blogspot.com/2008/10/no-on-prop-8-civil-rights-must-not-be.html
and wanted to post it, but couldn't recall the url for "non-tech" news kind of stuff.
======
nreece
I guess you are referring to the NewMogul news site by nickb:
<http://www.newmogul.com/>

------
reazalun
<http://www.newmogul.com/> ?

------
alaskamiller
He's talking about Matt Maroon's site: <http://nonhackernews.com>

Or maybe REDDIT!

